

Apress (and many others like them), you just lost one more customer - zrgiu_

Apress, like many other websites, only accept payments using credit card. Me, being in security, am extremely reluctant to give my credit card details to every website that asks for it. Why can't all websites accept paypal and/or other similar services ?
======
coopr
Um, because for developers, integrating with PayPal and dealing with the
payment issues it (potentially) entails sucks compared to integrating and
dealing with a modern, credit card-only payment system like Stripe.

Why exactly do you care so much about giving your credit card details? You
have, typically, $0 liability for unauthorized charges on your card.

The only thing I think about is the (minor) hassle of dealing with getting
unauthorized charges reversed in the highly unlikely scenario that your credit
card is stolen from the site at which you just paid. I compare that with the
potentially major hassle getting PayPal to put money back in my bank account
that was transfered out by a hacker. I'll take the credit card companies over
PayPal any day.

